

Hack.chat – Minimal chat service for hackers - vortico
http://hack.chat

======
robobro
bluetooth keyboard + android + ssh + screen + irssi = minimal encrypted chat
for hackers everywhere.

------
lukaslalinsky
The minimal chat service for hackers is called IRC.

~~~
vortico
Here's another one.

------
Zekio
pretty cool project!

